# A Lesson relearned...



## Instant Karma (Oct 9, 2007)

Saturday our plan was to head offshore early to catch a few Jacks with my daughter and her friends. I had the marina put the boat in Friday pm for our early departure. 

We met up early Saturday and began to make bait. The boat seemed a little sluggish while we were catching bait around the Pass. When we finally left for the Sea Buoy she would hardly get on plane. I stopped and looked in the bilge and it was *FULL OF WATER!!
*
We immediately head north toward the marina. I get everyone forward and turn on the bilge pumps. We dash through the no wake zone and get to the marina. Those of you who gave me the one finger salute, sorry..

We get the boat out of the water and drain the bilge. The water is fresh not salt and we begin to put it all together. Turns out the boat had been left out a few days, the float switch had stuck and the boat filled with rainwater. We drain her and put her back in the water. No leaks.

*Moral of the Story*: I always check the bilge before we head out. Saturday I got in a hurry and didn't do it. Because of that I scared everyone(including me!) half to death and we lost a day of fishing....


----------



## Deep South (Oct 8, 2007)

Glad thats all it was. Scary as crap when you see lots of water in the boat.


----------



## eddy2419 (Oct 28, 2007)

I learned the hard way also. Now I have a low and a high autiomatic bilge pump wired to seperate batteries and a high water alarm.


----------

